#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Nanny's nodig op je bruiloft? Klik dan hier!

## The Event Nanny's

Je kent het wel... Je zet op je uitnodiging dat de ouders hun kinderen thuis moeten laten. 
Zodra je de zaal inloopt zie je dat een groot deel van de uitgenodigden niet is op komen dagen
omdat ze niet weten waar ze hun kinderen moeten laten. Of je ziet juist opeens kinderen door de zaal rennen
en niemand zegt daar wat van. Jij als bruid ergert je eraan en meteen is je dag verpest.
Hier is een oplossing voor!

The Event Nanny's zorgen ervoor dat jij, je toekomstige, de kinderen en de ouders van de kinderen zullen 
genieten van deze dag.

The Event Nanny's doen leuke activiteiten met de kinderen zodat zij ook kunnen genieten van deze mooie dag.

Voor vragen of een offerte over The Event Nanny's kunt u ons gerust mailen:
[email protected]

U kunt ons ook bereiken via facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/theevent.nannys

----------

